# Loader Dead



## GEORGE RICE (Dec 6, 2020)

My Ford 3910 lost all loader functions a few weeks ago. I noticed that what I thought was the hydraulic fluid was milky, I drained it. When I replaced the filter, I noticed that the hydraulic oil in the filter WASN'T milky, but just slightly darker than the fluid used to replace it. I flushed out the milky stuff with diesel fuel about three times, replaced with under 5 gallons to the top of the housing between the legs that includes the shifter.

The tractor's transmission had never given a moments trouble, but was that milky stuff transmission fluid, or does this tractor have more than one reservoir for hydraulics?

Lift arm seems to function properly and will raise and lower.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy George, welcome to the tractor forum.

The reservoir for hydraulics is the rear differential section. The transmission is a separate reservoir from the rear end. That's why you noticed a difference between fluid in the filter and fluid in the tranny. Two different reservoirs.

PS - you need to get the fluid level in the transmission down to to the "full" mark on your dipstick, or you will have fluid coming out of the dipstick hole, the shift levers, the transmission cover gasket, etc.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The fluid to use in the transmission and rear differential section is Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford fluid spec 134D. This is a Ford approved practice. Check the label on the bucket before buying. You can get this in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores(TSC), Walmart, or auto parts stores, etc. I personally use the "Travelers" brand from TSC.

Does your lift work? I suspect your fluid level is low in the rear end.... your pump cannot get sufficient fluid to operate the loader.


----------



## GEORGE RICE (Dec 6, 2020)

BigT said:


> The fluid to use in the transmission and rear differential section is Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford fluid spec 134D. This is a Ford approved practice. Check the label on the bucket before buying. You can get this in 5 gallon buckets at Tractor Supply Stores(TSC), Walmart, or auto parts stores, etc. I personally use the "Travelers" brand from TSC.
> 
> Does your lift work? I suspect your fluid level is low in the rear end.... your pump cannot get sufficient fluid to operate the loader.


The lift _does _work, but it responds like it doesn't quite have enough fluid. How do I know when the hydraulic system has enough fluid? I don't see a dip stick anywhere, and I haven't found the rear differential dip stick in the manual I possess. Will I need to bleed the hydraulic system and I really haven't seen much about _that _in the manual either.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

George,
See attached photos. The rear differential fluid level check plug is located behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. This is a *square headed plug*. Do not remove the slotted-head screw near it as it supports brackets internally. You fill the rear end section till fluid flows out of this port. It is best to have the lift raised up, and also the loader raised up to give you some reserve fluid in the reservoir.

There is also a fluid level check plug for the transmission. It is by your right toe as you are seated on the tractor. See second picture.

The third picture illustrates both fluid level check plugs in one photo. Courtesy of ultradogMN.


----------



## GEORGE RICE (Dec 6, 2020)

I USED BOTH PLUGS WHEN DRAINING THE TRANNY and changing the hydraulic filter. 

I feel so foolish: I noticed that the liquid that drained out of the filter was very different than the fluid that I thought was the problem but subsequently turned out to be transmission fluid. I also overlooked the fact that very little fluid came out when I changed that filter. Thanks to you, I put 7 gallons of UTF in the rear differential and everything works as it did. 

I'll go back and check the level on that fluid and while there I'll take some pictures and formulate a few more questions. Is there anywhere that I can buy body parts that can spruce up this old beast?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The drain plugs for transmission and rear end are underneath. Mine take a 1/2" square drive ratchet extension to fit into the plugs and they will be very tight. An impact wrench will be useful, or a cheater bar. To get to the rear differential drain plug you have to disconnect the draw bar and slide it back. 

If I understand what you did, you may have diesel remaining in the transmission?? If so, drain the transmission and refill with clean UTF fluid.

You should be OK with the rear end. 

Body parts here:
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...ed-machines/list/manufacturer/ford/model/3910


----------



## GEORGE RICE (Dec 6, 2020)

SO, I sort of reached the same conclusion this evening when draining the excess out of the tranny. I drained from the plug you displayed in the picture above, and it seemed to be at the same level as the dip stick. So where the heck do I find to drain out ALL the fluid from the tranny? I was about to use the tranny fluid I drained in my rear differential for the hydraulics top off, but that diesel fluid gave me reservations. 

I've yet to reach the top off point as described by your prior post because I ran out. I DID notice that the UTF from TSC is thicker and darker than the WalMart brand.


----------

